# Thermalright MST-9775 CPU Cooler For my project?



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

I read some good things about this but every site i read said the EXACT same thing.
so i was just wondering if this is a good cooler

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556028871.html

I have a P4 3Ghz CPU and i don't think im going to overclock, but if i do overclock will this work to keep it cool. or should i go with a better one.

But i mind you that i am kinda budget tied so i cant go to expensive right now.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

It seems like an alright cooler. Is there a reason you want the aftermarket cooler? Was there a problem with the stock cooler? If you don't plan to overclock, then the stock cooler should be just fine. Even if you do plan to overclock (which I warn you can be dangerous) the stock cooler will probably be good for a very minor overclock.

Download the program Everest (in my sig) and click on Computer -> Sensor. Then post back your temps and we can help you make sure if you need a new cooler or not. 

Cheers!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I actually don't like stock coolers as the fans tend to be too noisy for my liking. I usually go for the Zalman coolers as they are quiet and also are far better at cooling than the stock units. The added bonus is they also look sweet for that case window


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

@Ralk
Im sorry, i should have noted that im building this computer.
But you have answerd my question, i think that i will do some overclocking.
but not insane or nothing.
Its a 3Ghz processor Although i don't know if its actully that fast.
Anyway im thinking of pushing it to 3.5Ghz.
I'll look on the net and get some more info.
THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!!

@blackduck30
Yes me too, those things are VERY noisey and they DO look very cool thru glass wich my computer will have.


----------

